# so today........



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i was happily in my blast bunker doing a set or railings and some cast panels for some guy, decided to hold the blast hose in one hand and flip this cast panel over to do the other side. bish bosh bash.........hose slips from my grasp and i try to catch it with the side of my leg and end up blasting scrote area......can report all red and very sore looking like the pic skeee posted of the baboons arse. (note to self wear overalls in future)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Health and safety young one :wink:

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

aw thats clever Gaz!!!! 
Hope your man bits are better soon


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh dear gaz, sorry you sandblasted your wedding tackle but maybe you should take a minute to consider just how bad that could have been.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)




----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> i was happily in my blast bunker doing a set or railings and some cast panels for some guy, decided to hold the blast hose in one hand and flip this cast panel over to do the other side. bish bosh bash.........hose slips from my grasp and i try to catch it with the side of my leg and end up blasting scrote area......can report all red and very sore looking like the
> *pic Skeee posted* of the baboons arse. (note to self wear overalls in future)



Not my pic!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Sure it was ya nuts ye fried and not yer noggin? viewtopic.php?f=8&t=331579&start=15


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Oh dear gaz, sorry you sandblasted your wedding tackle but maybe you should take a minute to consider just how bad that could have been.


wasnt sand blast Matt was full blown steel shot and my inner thigh is just like road rash and me gonad has swollen a bit. its inch and a quarter hose that takes two hands to hold normally, prob was i removed the dead mans handle as it was playing up and the hose was caught up so i couldn't get to pot to turn off valve......it was my last panel lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> i try to catch it with the side of my leg and end up blasting scrote area......can report all red and very sore looking like the pic skeee posted of the baboons arse.


Goodness gracious, great balls of fire!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > i try to catch it with the side of my leg and end up blasting scrote area......can report all red and very sore looking like the pic skeee posted of the baboons arse.
> ...


Dopey sod lol.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Not as dopey as the sod trying to fry his own. :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gazzer said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear gaz, sorry you sandblasted your wedding tackle but maybe you should take a minute to consider just how bad that could have been.
> ...


Overriding safety devices, not wearing appropriate safety gear - if you worked for me you would be sacked lol. Good job you are the boss


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmmm well Matt depends if you want the job done on time or pay the. Extra costs associated with a ltd company.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Overriding safety devices, not wearing appropriate safety gear -





Gazzer said:


> Hmmm well Matt depends if you want the job done on time or pay the. Extra costs associated with a ltd company.


Overriding safety devices, not wearing appropriate safety gear, thinking that getting the job done overrides personal safety - seems like blasted bollocks to me . . . . . . .


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

brittan said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Overriding safety devices, not wearing appropriate safety gear -
> ...


I know ya right but........oh fuck off Brian LOL (joining of course bud)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brittan said:


> Overriding safety devices, not wearing appropriate safety gear, thinking that getting the job done overrides personal safety - *seems like blasted bollocks to me *. . . . . . .


 :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not going to find a suitable picture to post - imagination hurts enough. Fix your handle you dangerous brother :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yes Boss......


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Gaz you could do with some thick leather under crackers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> Gaz you could do with some thick leather under crackers :lol: :lol: :lol:


got chaps that i normally wear Paul, but it was a rush job and yes i know.............i'm a PLANK


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


>


not in a million would you see me in those lmao......


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gaz have you thought about rubbing ralgex on the other one to take your mind off it

just a thought


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> gaz have you thought about rubbing ralgex on the other one to take your mind off it
> 
> just a thought


looking for the pile cream once in my drawer with light off i rubbed some deep heat on me ring...........bloody woke up quick i can tell ya. how goes it mucker? will bell you this week end for a chinwag........as been a while ya posh git in ya mk2 :mrgreen:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

ok mate been a bit much since my old dad went to valhalla but im sure hes having a laugh


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Should try the Da Bombe sauce :twisted:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> ok mate been a bit much since my old dad went to valhalla but im sure hes having a laugh


he will have a ringside seat bud and be elbowing god on what he should or should not be doing i bet. from the stories you told me......he was certainly a character and sorely missed by you all.


----------

